
Germany cracks down on Facebook for 'abuse of market power' - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/german-antitrust-watchdog-cracks-down-on-facebook.html
======
logjammin
Never heard of a Bundeskartellamt but I'm rooting for'em

